# Donating to "Guitars for Kids" (GFK)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is in response to @StevieMac 's request a list of priority items to donate to the "Guitars for Kids" charity.

Before writing anything, I want to extend a huge thanks to the GC "community" for the support,
generosity, thoughtfulness, kindness and enthusiasm for "Guitars for Kids" (GFK)

I just spoke to Dan Walsh (one of the founders) who explained many things that I was not aware of and that I will write about later in this post.

However, here is a list of priority items that are needed on a regular basis:

1) *STRINGS: ACOUSTIC (around 12 -53 gauge sets are fine) *
All guitars are strung with new strings before they are given to a child.

*75% of the guitars given to the children are acoustic.
I was not aware of this.

NYLON guitar string sets.*

Electric guitar string sets ... 9 or 10 gauge to 40 whatever


2) Clamp on tuners (even if the battery is "dead")

3) Cables and/or 1/4 inch plugs

4) guitar picks

5) capos

6) gig bags

There are independent (but affiliated to varying degrees) GFK programs in:

*ONTARIO*

Waterloo Region
Muskoka area
Toronto
Kincardine /Bruce County

*ALBERTA*

Red Deer

Thanks again to all from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a few cables and snark tuners (with dead batteries) I can donate. I have a ton of picks and I have a gig bag for what I think is a small acoustic. Too small for a dread but an electric looks silly inside of it. But I work 6 days a week and I am a lazy *^% on Sunday. How do I get this stuff to where it needs to be?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> I have a few cables and snark tuners (with dead batteries) I can donate. I have a ton of picks and I have a gig bag for what I think is a small acoustic. Too small for a dread but an electric looks silly inside of it. But I work 6 days a week and I am a lazy *^% on Sunday. How do I get this stuff to where it needs to be?


Thanks very much for your response.
I'd be happy pay the shipping if you want to send all of this to me anytime in the future that is convenient for you.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for creating this post @greco and I'm actively digging through my stuff to see what I can provide.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I have a few cables and snark tuners (with dead batteries) I can donate. I have a ton of picks and I have a gig bag for what I think is a small acoustic. Too small for a dread but an electric looks silly inside of it. But I work 6 days a week and I am a lazy *^% on Sunday. How do I get this stuff to where it needs to be?





greco said:


> Thanks very much for your response.
> I'd be happy pay the shipping if you want to send all of this to me anytime in the future that is convenient for you.


@knight_yyz , I have family in the Niagara area. I am passing through Hamilton at least once a month. Perhaps we could arrange a parking lot drop??


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Thanks for creating this post @greco and I'm actively digging through my stuff to see what I can provide.


Thanks very much, that would be wonderful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> @knight_yyz , I have family in the Niagara area. I am passing through Hamilton at least once a month. Perhaps we could arrange a parking lot drop??


Thanks for offering to help @knight_yyz by arranging a "drop". 
Much appreciated!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I wanted to emphasize the following as I am getting PMs/"Conversations" about donating to GFK.

Strings are a priority item that are needed for every guitar and that cost adds up quickly.

*STRINGS: ACOUSTIC (around 12 -53 gauge sets are fine)*
All guitars are strung with new strings before they are given to a child.

*75% of the guitars given to the children are acoustic.
I was not aware of this.

NYLON guitar string sets.

Electric guitar string sets* ... 9 or 10 gauge to 40 whatever

A generous and long standing GC Forum member made a donation of strings and several other accessories this morning. 
He asked not to be mentioned by name.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Greco is trying to help put guitars into kids hands. Maybe fewer toy guns.

Everybody here knows he's a trustworthy and honorable person.

Seems like a good thing to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Greco is trying to help put guitars into kids hands. Maybe fewer toy guns.
> 
> Everybody here knows he's a trustworthy and honorable person.
> 
> Seems like a good thing to me.


@Milkman Many Thanks for the kind words and support.

I'm a very small player (pun is intended in many ways) in GFK...but I'm trying to help.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> @Milkman Many Thanks for the kind words and support.
> 
> I'm a very small player (pun is intended in many ways) in GFK...but I'm trying to help.



Many hands make light work. Maybe you're bigger than you think.

Best of luck.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a small amp (from the Keith Urban deal I found last year) I can donate. 
Not sure I'll be near any of those locations for a while though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I have a small amp (from the Keith Urban deal I found last year) I can donate.
> Not sure I'll be near any of those locations for a while though.


If you think it would be reasonable/logical to send it by Canada Post, I would be happy to pay for the shipping.
I'm not aware of the size and weight of these amps.
Where are you located?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> If you think it would be reasonable/logical to send it by Canada Post, I would be happy to pay for the shipping.
> I'm not aware of the size and weight of these amps.
> Where are you located?


Im just outside Newmarket.
I doubt shipping would be worth it unless there was some urgent situation. I'll likely be in the city at some point, just nothing in the schedule right now. If you could post addresses for the ontario locations, that would be helpful....Toronto is a big place


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Im just outside Newmarket.
> I doubt shipping would be worth it unless there was some urgent situation. I'll likely be in the city at some point, just nothing in the schedule right now. If you could post addresses for the ontario locations, that would be helpful....Toronto is a big place


Thanks very much!
There is absolutely no urgency regarding the donation of the amp. 
This is a link to Toronto GFK .... Home | Guitars for Kids - Toronto
Maybe they have a contact/drop off location closer to you.

I don't have contact information for the other locations at the moment, but I can get it if you want me to.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> @knight_yyz , I have family in the Niagara area. I am passing through Hamilton at least once a month. Perhaps we could arrange a parking lot drop??


Thanks! Let me know next time you are in the area. I'll get my stuff together this weekend. I have a strap or two as well. Should I toss them in?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Thanks! Let me know next time you are in the area. I'll get my stuff together this weekend. I have a strap or two as well. Should I toss them in?


Not sure about the straps. @greco , would they take straps?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Should I toss them in?





SWLABR said:


> Not sure about the straps. @greco , would they take straps?


Thanks for all that you are doing gentlemen.
Yes, straps are a welcomed accessory.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

greco said:


> Thanks very much!
> There is absolutely no urgency regarding the donation of the amp.
> This is a link to Toronto GFK .... Home | Guitars for Kids - Toronto
> Maybe they have a contact/drop off location closer to you.
> ...


KAOS, Capsule and 12th fret are city drop off locations


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> KAOS, Capsule and 12th fret are city drop off locations


Thanks for your help with listing the drop off locations.
I have been quite busy today responding to the PMs/conversations regarding many donations being made by GC forum members.

I never expected such a huge and generous response. I'm feeling totally overwhelmed and am so impressed by the GC forum community.
You folks are amazing!

My heartfelt admiration and thanks to all.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a nice project! Kudos to you @greco and all those behind the project.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Package ready for pickup. But swalabr you also want a metal drum for yourself so give me a few days to grab you one. 

Acoustic guitar bag for smaller than a dread, a few sets of electric strings, 2 dragon theme straps and a van damme guitar cord wrapped in green and black techflex. The cable has a better capacitance than mogami gold. Neutrik jacks. And a plethora of picks.

I also put 2 black Snark clip-ons in the bag and both have fresh batteries. I just forgot to take a pic of them..


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just a few tips I thought I might pass along.

My young nephew was given a guitar without my knowing a year or so ago (otherwise, I would have done it myself). When I found out about it, I checked out the guitar and it was not setup properly. Intonation was way off & he knew it, the frets had terrible sprout as well. And his little hands & lack of strength gave him great difficulty with the 12 gauge strings. It was unused and wasted.

I gave the acoustic a fret dressing, a thorough intonation and put on 9 - 42 Ernie Ball Super Slinky _electric_ guitar strings. I've been using that set on my '74 acoustic for decades: good volume, easy to play, you can even shred if you want to (no, it doesn't sound rinky-dink - that's a myth, try it some day). After a few days for the guitar to accept its new string gauge, my nephew wouldn't put it down and he's coming along fine.

It's important to give incentive to kids with a properly setup, easy to play guitar that inspires rather than repels Kids aren't dumb, they can sense quality just like us grups. Volunteering one's time to properly setup these instruments can be as valuable as the actual guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> no, it doesn't sound rinky-dink - that's a myth, try it some day


I did that on one of my old acoustics as well. Works just fine for sensitive fingertips.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I did that on one of my old acoustics as well. Works just fine for sensitive fingertips.





FatStrat2 said:


> Just a few tips I thought I might pass along.


Thanks for the comments. 

I didn't know that 9 - 42 gauge strings for ELECTRICS could be used on acoustics.
This make so much sense when the guitars are going to children and teens of all ages!

All of the donated guitars are cleaned, set up and checked by a group of volunteers ...some of whom own guitar related businesses.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Package ready for pickup. But swalabr you also want a metal drum for yourself so give me a few days to grab you one.
> 
> Acoustic guitar bag for smaller than a dread, a few sets of electric strings, 2 dragon theme straps and a van damme guitar cord wrapped in green and black techflex. The cable has a better capacitance than mogami gold. Neutrik jacks. And a plethora of picks.
> 
> I also put 2 black Snark clip-ons in the bag and both have fresh batteries. I just forgot to take a pic of them..


Personally and on behalf of GFK, I want to express a huge "*Thank You So Much*" for your very generous donation. 

Many thanks also to @SWLABR for picking up the items.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Any Calgary/Edmonton/Red Deer folk doing a drive?
I have a guitar I can donate but (do to circumstances beyond my control) am unable to drop off.
Pm me if your about, or can drop off for me.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Package ready for pickup. But swalabr you also want a metal drum for yourself so give me a few days to grab you one.


Yep. Let me know when/where you can meet.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I was going to send a "care package" for this worthwhile cause but being in Nova Scotia and having to buy something and ship it, I thought it would be best just to make a financial contribution - there is an email address on their website for interac transfers, and I know most charitable organizations find cash the most flexible tool. I've had some good fortune lately (and sold a guitar this week) so I'm going to give a little back directly.

If anyone is interested, the website is SUPPORT GFK - Guitars for Kids and the email for transfer is [email protected]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I was going to send a "care package" for this worthwhile cause but being in Nova Scotia and having to buy something and ship it, I thought it would be best just to make a financial contribution - there is an email address on their website for interac transfers, and I know most charitable organizations find cash the most flexible tool. I've had some good fortune lately (and sold a guitar this week) so I'm going to give a little back directly.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the website is SUPPORT GFK - Guitars for Kids and the email for transfer is [email protected]


Thanks very, very much for your financial donation. 
Please forgive my short response as I am quickly running out of new and creative ways to express my gratitude.

I never expected that GFK would get so much traction in the GC forum!!

I have been exchanging PMs since about 6:00 AM this morning regarding an exciting and very generous "project" being initiated by two GC forum members.


----------



## iambriandammit (Mar 24, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> Just a few tips I thought I might pass along.
> 
> My young nephew was given a guitar without my knowing a year or so ago (otherwise, I would have done it myself). When I found out about it, I checked out the guitar and it was not setup properly. Intonation was way off & he knew it, the frets had terrible sprout as well. And his little hands & lack of strength gave him great difficulty with the 12 gauge strings. It was unused and wasted.
> 
> ...


HI

Just thought I'd add a note. I am the primary luthier for this group and have worked on literally hundreds of guitars for them. You are correct that playability is so important and every guitar is given a thorough once over at the very least, while many are setup and about one in ten gets some degree of fretwork. 

Guitars that we are unable to get into good condition at a reasonable cost becomes an "art guitar.', where we give into a local artist to paint/create on. These instruments go to libraries and businesses throughout the city to promote the program, and are eventually auctioned off. 

Thanks for what everybody here is doing to support us. It is appreciated by us all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iambriandammit said:


> HI
> 
> Just thought I'd add a note. I am the primary luthier for this group and have worked on literally hundreds of guitars for them. You are correct that playability is so important and every guitar is given a thorough once over at the very least, while many are setup and about one in ten gets some degree of fretwork.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I hope you'll feel free to comment and participate here. We can always use more people with skills and knowledge.

Welcome!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@iambriandammit Welcome to the GC forum!

Please don't hesitate to correct me if I state anything that could be interpreted as inaccurate and/or misleading about GFK.
I would appreciate that very much as I'm new to volunteering with GFK (as you know).


----------



## iambriandammit (Mar 24, 2021)

greco said:


> @iambriandammit Welcome to the GC forum!
> 
> Please don't hesitate to correct me if I state anything that could be interpreted as inaccurate and/or misleading about GFK.
> I would appreciate that very much as I'm new to volunteering with GFK (as you know).


You're doing great. One thing I would mention is I have noticed some here have referred to us as a charity. We are a community organization, but do not have charitable status. Small legal distinction but we have to be a bit careful about passing ourselves off as a charity (amongst other things we cannot provide a tax deductible receipt for donations).

The Toronto chapter, however, is a fully recognized charity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iambriandammit said:


> You're doing great. One thing I would mention is I have noticed some here have referred to us as a charity. We are a community organization, but do not have charitable status. Small legal distinction but we have to be a bit careful about passing ourselves off as a charity (amongst other things we cannot provide a tax deductible receipt for donations).
> 
> The Toronto chapter, however, is a fully recognized charity.


An important legal distinction as you say, but certainly that does not in any way diminish what the organization is striving to do.

It's funny you should mention this as I was considering my words while composing a message to the president of GFK recently and decided that the word charity, whether legally correct or not, was not the right term to describe GFK.

I think it more of a social and cultural intervention / countermeasure.

Whatever you want to call it, I think it's a good thing.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A worthy cause regardless of legal status.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

greco said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I didn't know that 9 - 42 gauge strings for ELECTRICS could be used on acoustics.
> This make so much sense when the guitars are going to children and teens of all ages!
> ...


Hi Dave Dan Walsh here. I'm just chiming in on this to attempt to hit 25 posts so that I can join the Sting guitar auction on behalf of Guitars For Kids-Waterloo


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> An important legal distinction as you say, but certainly that does not in any way diminish what the organization is striving to do.
> 
> It's funny you should mention this as I was considering my words while composing a message to the president of GFK recently and decided that the word charity, whether legally correct or not, was not the right term to describe GFK.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks Dan Walsh. Happy to join and view what you guys are doing here


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

iambriandammit said:


> You're doing great. One thing I would mention is I have noticed some here have referred to us as a charity. We are a community organization, but do not have charitable status. Small legal distinction but we have to be a bit careful about passing ourselves off as a charity (amongst other things we cannot provide a tax deductible receipt for donations).
> 
> The Toronto chapter, however, is a fully recognized charity.


And just to clarify, Guitars For Kids-Waterloo is a Registered Not For Profit. We are fully recognized by the Gov't as such and we do file a yearly tax return even though we mostly work in guitars


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> Hi Folks Dan Walsh. Happy to join and view what you guys are doing here



Good Morning Dan.

Nice to see you here. It's actually a great network and community of guitarists, builders, and some who I would consider experts, from a wide variety of skills and disciplines.

Having heard your playing up close and personal (thanks again for that) I know others would be interested in asking you questions et cetera.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Good Morning Dan.
> 
> Nice to see you here. It's actually a great network and community of guitarists, builders, and some who I would consider experts, from a wide variety of skills and disciplines.
> 
> Having heard your playing up close and personal (thanks again for that) I know others would be interested in asking you questions et cetera.


I'm working on my post count so that I can over and engage in the Sting Guitar thread. Thanks for having me here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BUT, for those who may not be familiar with Dan, here's a link to his site.



Dan Walsh said:


> I'm working on my post count so that I can over and engage in the Sting Guitar thread. Thanks for having me here


10-4









Dan Walsh


Bentbeard.com




www.bentbeard.com


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> I was going to send a "care package" for this worthwhile cause but being in Nova Scotia and having to buy something and ship it, I thought it would be best just to make a financial contribution - there is an email address on their website for interac transfers, and I know most charitable organizations find cash the most flexible tool. I've had some good fortune lately (and sold a guitar this week) so I'm going to give a little back directly.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the website is SUPPORT GFK - Guitars for Kids and the email for transfer is [email protected]


Dan Walsh here President of Guitars For Kids Waterloo Region. Thank you so much for this. On behalf of our Board Of Directors, we are grateful for your support


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> BUT, for those who may not be familiar with Dan, here's a link to his site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, if you find my site a bit boring, there are some cool things happening here as well:



https://www.youtube.com/danwalshbeardzone



And thanks for having me in the group


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> also, if you find my site a bit boring, there are some cool things happening here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wanted to provide a little of your CV. There's some pretty impressive stuff there, but at the end of the day, your playing is all the story and history I need.

Some of what you were playing at my place last week reminded me of David Lindlay. I was hearing something like Mercury Blues. Cool style for sure.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Dan Walsh said:


> Hi Folks Dan Walsh. Happy to join and view what you guys are doing here


Welcome aboard Dan.
We briefly met in '18 at Bobby O'Briens during the 'Rock For The Kids' fundraiser.
I played bass for The Groove Robbers with Dan, Christina and Ben.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

laristotle said:


> Welcome aboard Dan.
> We briefly met in '18 at Bobby O'Briens during the 'Rock For The Kids' fundraiser.
> I played bass for The Groove Robbers with Dan, Christina and Ben.


oh cool Good to meet you here again


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Well I wanted to provide a little of your CV. There's some pretty impressive stuff there, but at the end of the day, your playing is all the story and history I need.
> 
> Some of what you were playing at my place last week reminded me of David Lindlay. I was hearing something like Mercury Blues. Cool style for sure.


Lindley is certainly been a huge influence on both my lapsteel and weissenborn playing. As well as Ry Cooder


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

iambriandammit said:


> You're doing great. One thing I would mention is I have noticed some here have referred to us as a charity. We are a community organization, but do not have charitable status. Small legal distinction but we have to be a bit careful about passing ourselves off as a charity (amongst other things we cannot provide a tax deductible receipt for donations).
> 
> The Toronto chapter, however, is a fully recognized charity.


Oh hey Brian Good to see you over here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> Lindley is certainly been a huge influence on both my lapsteel and weissenborn playing. As well as Ry Cooder


Slide is tough for me. I love the sound of it, but it's so frigging hard. It reminds me of violin or other fretless instruments. There are SO many possible wrong notes, LOL.

When I hear a player like yourself, or Ariel Posen, Ry Cooder, Lindlay....frankly it sounds a bit like sorcery to me, LOL.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Slide is tough for me. I love the sound of it, but it's so frigging hard. It reminds me of violin or other fretless instruments. There are SO many possible wrong notes, LOL.
> 
> When I hear a player like yourself, or Ariel Posen, Ry Cooder, Lindlay....frankly it sounds a bit like sorcery to me, LOL.


 Just remember, there are no wrong notes. They are just "grey notes" Ya just gotta put em in the right place A couple years ago, I was involved in recording a record with Rhitom Sarkur (Kolkata India) along with Don Ross and Sean Pinchen. Rhitom was a wizard (the VanHalen of Eastern India slide) and he taught me so much about the "grey zone"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> There are SO many possible wrong notes, LOL.


Hence, the 'warble effect' to home in on the note you want. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> Just remember, there are no wrong notes. They are just "grey notes" Ya just gotta put em in the right place A couple years ago, I was involved in recording a record with Rhitom Sarkur (Kolkata India) along with Don Ross and Sean Pinchen. Rhitom was a wizard (the VanHalen of Eastern India slide) and he taught me so much about the "grey zone"


Well my friend and co-owner of the Sting guitar, Paul M would agree with that paradigm. He's a jazzer.

There are no wrong notes, only unresolved tensions.

I'll be interested to hear how he states that.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

laristotle said:


> Hence, the 'warble effect' to home in on the note you want. lol


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Well my friend and co-owner of the Sting guitar, Paul M would agree with that paradigm. He's a jazzer.
> 
> There are no wrong notes, only unresolved tensions.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear how he states that.


I'm intrigued as well


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Somehow I'm reminded of a quote from Les Paul.

I'm paraphrasing but, words to the effect of....

"I know there are a lot of guitarists in the audience tonight, so I'm going to throw in a few mistakes. See if you can spot them..."

Smart guy that Lester Polfus.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Somehow I'm reminded of a quote from Les Paul.
> 
> I'm paraphrasing but, words to the effect of....
> 
> ...


he sure was. And a helluva player as well. My friend Alfie Smith got to meet him before he passed. That was a brush with greatness


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

"There are no wrong notes, only better ones." That's the quote I like.

"Trapped in the pentatonic vortex." That's where I spend too much time.

I find it fascinating how I can hear someone play a "grey zone" note, and it works beautifully. But if I try, same grey note, same musical context, it typically sounds like The Shaggs.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm with you. For every 9 I miss, I get lucky and stumble on a new one If only I could remember to catalogue those ones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> he sure was. And a helluva player as well. My friend Alfie Smith got to meet him before he passed. That was a brush with greatness


Wow, like meeting Edison.

I met and chatted with Steve Cropper. For me.... pretty awesome.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

That is awesome. He's one one my fave minimalist players. Partnered with Duck Dunn, that was a pretty awesome combination.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Walsh said:


> That is awesome. He's one one my fave minimalist players. Partnered with Duck Dunn, that was a pretty awesome combination.


Yes indeed. I was really introduced to Cropper via the Blues Brothers and then circled back and of course realized how many classic songs he had co-written and performed on.

Meeting him was like meeting Elvis (better).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about "grey notes", when I was recording the CD from this previous band I had. During one of the solos, I accidentally hit one of the strings and it came out as something like a passing note. I told the engineer to remove it but he told me, let's just leave it, it sounds good. So we left it, the only thing was, when we play it live I cannot recreate that note. LOL 

Back to the regular programming....


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Those notes are the best notes I've had a number of those over the years, but I can't
re-create them. Nor do I have the ability to learn what I did


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am reviving this old thread to let everyone know that I spoke to Dan Walsh today and he informed me that the Guitars For Kids program has made good use of many of the items donated by GC members in the past. 

I picked up two electric guitars in need of TLC.


----------



## carboncopy (4 mo ago)

Just wanted to say super worthy cause, and if people can donate anything spare they should.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I am reviving this old thread to let everyone know that I spoke to Dan Walsh today and he informed me that the Guitars For Kids program has made good use of many of the items donated by GC members in the past.
> 
> I picked up two electric guitars in need of TLC.



Thanks Dave.

It was a great cause last year and still is. Dan's a great player too. He has this really really cool MM Explorer.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> I am reviving this old thread to let everyone know that I spoke to Dan Walsh today and he informed me that the Guitars For Kids program has made good use of many of the items donated by GC members in the past.
> 
> I picked up two electric guitars in need of TLC.


Dan is a member here, might motivate folks here to help out if he posts what they are building and giving to kids! When I sent a package to you it was because I believed that you were paying forward to kids that needed a guitar.

I watched videos here last time to really show what this group is doing, time to update the guitars and kids that received them.

Thanks @greco for keeping this cause alive!

I have build a couple epi’s and a squire or two that I will be paying forward locally.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Dan is a member here, might motivate folks here to help out if he posts what they are building and giving to kids! When I sent a package to you it was because I believed that you were paying forward to kids that needed a guitar.
> 
> I watched videos here last time to really show what this group is doing, time to update the guitars and kids that received them.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thanks for all that you are doing by forwarding guitars locally for others less fortunate to enjoy.

Guitars For Kids are not "building" guitars. The primary source of of guitars are ones that are donated.
The donated guitars are then repaired (if repairing is needed and possible), set up, *restrung** and delivered to/picked up by whomever requests an instrument. Guitars that cannot be repaired are made into various "artistic" objects.
** One of the most significant ongoing expenses is the new strings that are put onto almost every guitar at the time of the setup.*

Dan indicated that, at this point in time, they have enough electric guitars and that acoustic guitars are always in higher demand.

I appreciate your kind words of "Thanks" but Dan and his "right hand man" Brian are the ones that have been keeping this cause alive for many years. A few of us donate our time to help fix up the guitars, etc.
The kind and generous folks (like yourself) that donate the guitars and other associated parts, etc. is where it all begins.
My heartfelt thanks goes out to them.


----------

